# Tiffany01's Journal



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

I had my lesson useing my trainer's saddle and well it did'nt fit me the flaps are too short  Here are Pictures of my pony being good.http://s300.photobucket.com/albums/nn38/stardozer/Lessons/


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving.​


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

TURKEY!!!!!


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

no Lesson today cuz my trainer has family over for the wwekend.​


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

my pony turns 10 today!! The day I got her.​


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

My lesson was great we w/t outside and it was COLD OUT!! Overhall im happy


----------

